# Can't delete show??



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

theres no option to delete in the menu. I've clicked on "clear" and then it'll have an x by the name but never disappears. If you leVe the menu and return, the x goes away. Also, if you click on the show there is a message saying someone in your household deleted it.
Tried deleting the Onepass but that didn't help.

Any ideas on why it won't go away?


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

2004raptor said:


> theres no option to delete in the menu. I've clicked on "clear" and then it'll have an x by the name but never disappears. If you leVe the menu and return, the x goes away. Also, if you click on the show there is a message saying someone in your household deleted it.
> Tried deleting the Onepass but that didn't help.
> 
> Any ideas on why it won't go away?


Also have one like that. It's a bug. No reason it couldn't be removed from the list even if some error has left the disk with errors.


----------



## wildcardd (Oct 2, 2007)

It has happened a couple times to me. Try rebooting the TiVo and it should be gone.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

wildcardd said:


> It has happened a couple times to me. Try rebooting the TiVo and it should be gone.


Nope. I did have an empty folder that only rebooting got rid of but a listing for a movie (Broken Arrow) is still there after half a dozen or more reboots.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

Does the problem program also appear in the "Recently Deleted" folder? If yes, restore the program and then try to delete again.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks. I'll check with the Recently Deleted Folder and see.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

humbb said:


> Does the problem program also appear in the "Recently Deleted" folder? If yes, restore the program and then try to delete again.


In my case no. It never goes to recently deleted. Just remains in My Shows.


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

2004raptor said:


> an x by the name but never disappears


Have you recently reordered your Season/OnePass list? This bug hits my TiVo every time I do that, so I've gotten into the habit of manually rebooting after doing my weekly SP/1P Manager adjustments. I've been reporting this bug to TiVo for years and it still happens.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I think we went through and just deleted some older shows we didn't care for or were no longer on tv. I don't think it was the exact night this one program came on though.


----------



## Anotherpyr (May 6, 2015)

I currently have two I can't delete and both are partials. While I can through the motions of deleting them, they don't get removed or do they appear in recently deleted. I've tried rebooting them and also deleting them from my iPad without success.


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

Any resolution on this issue? I've just found a partial movie I can't delete. Rebooted, tried again, still there.

Can TiVo support delete the file remotely if I call them?


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

rgr said:


> Any resolution on this issue? I've just found a partial movie I can't delete. Rebooted, tried again, still there.
> 
> Can TiVo support delete the file remotely if I call them?


Ok, found a solution by searching for the problem and found a reference to a virginmedia post that suggested doing a "Clear Program Information & ToDo List."

I did that and the program is no longer in My Shows. And not in Recently Deleted Recordings. Just plain GONE! Yay!


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks. I haven't checked recently. 

What else does "Clear Program Information & ToDo List" do? Does it mess with any OnePasses or other upcoming shows to be recorded?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

2004raptor said:


> Thanks. I haven't checked recently.
> 
> What else does "Clear Program Information & ToDo List" do? Does it mess with any OnePasses or other upcoming shows to be recorded?


It clears your History Folder. No other direct effects. If you had some duplicates on your To Do List that you deleted, they will be restored. That should not happen anymore since The Daily Show has no more new programs and could be removed from the 1P. BTW, it takes two passes, so give it 30 minutes.


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> It clears your History Folder. No other direct effects. If you had some duplicates on your To Do List that you deleted, they will be restored. That should not happen anymore since The Daily Show has no more new programs and could be removed from the 1P. BTW, it takes two passes, so give it 30 minutes.


It does a little more than that. It wipes all your guide data and your entire ToDo list. Then it initiates a connection to the TiVo service and rebuilds the guide data and ToDo list using OnePass and WishLists.

This process took my Roamio Plus about 40 minutes.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

Worked for me. Glad to finally be rid of it.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

rgr said:


> It does a little more than that. It wipes all your guide data and your entire ToDo list. Then it initiates a connection to the TiVo service and rebuilds the guide data and ToDo list using OnePass and WishLists.
> 
> This process took my Roamio Plus about 40 minutes.


Thanks. That's what I was wondering. I'll try to do it right before bed tonight.


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

2004raptor said:


> Thanks. That's what I was wondering. I'll try to do it right before bed tonight.


Only thing to look for is if you've manually set something to be recorded. OnePass and Wishlist will rebuild ToDo, but manual, individual todos will be lost. I didn't have any, so not a deal for me..


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

2004raptor said:


> Thanks. That's what I was wondering. I'll try to do it right before bed tonight.


Right after it finishes it gives you the option to connect to the service and get guide data. You might want to do that before you go to bed so todo list can repopulate. It didn't take very long to do that part. The first part took a bit over half an hour on my roamio basic.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

OK. I guess I'll do it when I have time to sit through the full thing. Just to make sure. 

I don't want to get a call tomorrow from the wife or kids.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

rgr said:


> Ok, found a solution by searching for the problem and found a reference to a virginmedia post that suggested doing a "Clear Program Information & ToDo List."
> 
> I did that and the program is no longer in My Shows. And not in Recently Deleted Recordings. Just plain GONE! Yay!


Thanks. I have had one for a long time and tivo was no help. Your suggestion worked.


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

2004raptor said:


> OK. I guess I'll do it when I have time to sit through the full thing. Just to make sure.
> 
> I don't want to get a call tomorrow from the wife or kids.


I used kmttg to look through my todo list both because it is sortable and exportable, so I could compare before/after to make sure I didn't miss anything.


----------



## WorldBandRadio (Dec 20, 2010)

humbb said:


> Does the problem program also appear in the "Recently Deleted" folder? If yes, restore the program and then try to delete again.


I see this bug once, sometimes twice a week.

So far, I've been lucky, I've always been able to recover the program and then delete it.

Based upon what is going on when the bug surfaces, it looks to me as if TiVo has a race condition in their software (one of two that I've seen). For me, at least, the appearance of the bug is dependent upon how quickly the keys on the remote are pressed when deleting a show after watching it. If I go through the keys too quickly (even though the display's menus are keeping up with me), the bug surfaces.

Sometimes, having a beer while I watch TV is an enabler.


----------



## WorldBandRadio (Dec 20, 2010)

rgr said:


> ... "Clear Program Information & ToDo List."...


The last time I did that, I lost a couple dozen recordings due to a bug in the software.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

WorldBandRadio said:


> The last time I did that, I lost a couple dozen recordings due to a bug in the software.


anytime i've occasionally lost a couple of recordings using this, they were in the recently deleted folder and recoverable. others have reported the same, no lost recordings or 1p using this feature, so this might have been isolated to your tivo.


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

WorldBandRadio said:


> The last time I did that, I lost a couple dozen recordings due to a bug in the software.


How long ago was that? I'm on 20.5.2 and didn't lose any. Maybe that bugs been stamped.


----------



## WorldBandRadio (Dec 20, 2010)

rgr said:


> How long ago was that? I'm on 20.5.2 and didn't lose any. Maybe that bugs been stamped.


From what I have been able to discern, the bug seems to be twofold, i.e., it requires two events to occur before the bug manifests.

1) Record, watch, delete a show. Then recover the show.

2) do a "Clear Program Information & ToDo List"

In my experience, any shows that have gone through (1) will be deleted when (2) is performed. In other words, any shows on your "My Shows" list that have been recovered from a deletion will be deleted once again when a "Clear Program Information & ToDo List" is performed.

The TiVo screen for "Clear Program Information & ToDo List" states, "Your recordings in MyShows and the items in the OnePass manager will NOT be deleted" (emphasis TiVo's). What a lie!

That is the root bug that I see. It is a pretty significant bug, imo. Emphatically stating that shows won't be deleted, and then deleting shows.

There is a secondary problem. My deletion list hit the limit of 1000 shows. The older shows that were moved to the deletion list due to the above bug were placed at the end of the list, and beyond the 1000 shows that I could recover.

So I lost a couple dozen shows by performing the "data will NOT be lost" process of "Clear Program Information & ToDo List".


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Just figured I'd update this at least for my own situation.

I got lazy and never performed a "Clear Program Information & ToDo List" or even reboot. I checked last night and the program was gone.

No idea how or why but it was at least there a few weeks.


----------



## WorldBandRadio (Dec 20, 2010)

2004raptor said:


> ...No idea how or why but it was at least there a few weeks.


It may have fallen off the list when space was needed for new programs.


----------

